# Spyshot Norco Vixa 2010



## Indian Summer (5. Juni 2009)

Darcy Turenne und ihr Vixa 2010...

Man beachte ihre (?) stattliche Helmsammlung im Hintergrund...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## k.nickl (22. August 2009)

Das ganze Teil fürs nächste Jahr...
Die Lackierung ist echt Stimmig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puenktchen (23. April 2010)

Und wie is des so? taugt des was?
Ich suche nämlich momentan noch und hätt gern ma ne Einschätzung 

LG


----------



## Indian Summer (26. April 2010)

Hallo puenktchen

Hier ist Link zum Vixa Test-PDF aus der Freeride 3/09. 
Der 2010-Rahmen ist nochmals etwas leichter geworden mit kleinen
Änderungen an der Geometrie und das Bike besitzt jetzt von Werk aus
eine verstellbare Sattelstütze. 

Unsere Erfahrungen stammen von unseren eigenen Freundinnen
bzw. den Girls, die das Vixa im September in der Lenzerheide an den
TestDays testeten. Grundsätzlich sahen wir viele zufriedene Gesichter,
das Vixa gibt den Mädels viel Selbstvertrauen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

